# [SOLVED] Microsoft .NET Framework 3.5 Service Pack 1 and .NET Framework 3.5 Family Up



## JCD23 (Jan 10, 2009)

Im runing Windows Xp, The update

Microsoft .NET Framework 3.5 Service Pack 1 and .NET Framework 3.5 Family Update for .NET versions 2.0 through 3.5 (KB951847) x86 

will not install. Anyone has a clue what the problem is? Thanks


----------



## AlbertMC2 (Jul 15, 2010)

*Re: Microsoft .NET Framework 3.5 Service Pack 1 and .NET Framework 3.5 Family Update*

Hi

What error is it giving?
Are you trying to install via Automatic Update?
Have you tried to download manually and install?
Microsoft .NET Framework 3.5 Service Pack 1

You can also run the .Net Framework Cleanup Tool (Direct Download) and remove .Net Framework 3.5 then try to reinstall.

You can also read this post for more troubleshooting steps.


----------



## JCD23 (Jan 10, 2009)

*Re: Microsoft .NET Framework 3.5 Service Pack 1 and .NET Framework 3.5 Family Update*

I've tried both, Automatic Update and manually, but it failed. But I've haven't tried the Cleanup tool yet. I'll let you know what happens. Thanks


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

*Re: Microsoft .NET Framework 3.5 Service Pack 1 and .NET Framework 3.5 Family Update*

Do as AlbertMC2 suggested and run the Cleanup Tool and remove all versions of .Net Framework, then go back to Windows Update and download them again in the proper order.


----------



## JCD23 (Jan 10, 2009)

*Re: Microsoft .NET Framework 3.5 Service Pack 1 and .NET Framework 3.5 Family Update*

Problem FIXED!!!!!!!!
I followed what AlbertMC2 said to do, and it worked. Thanks


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Excellent! please mark this thread solved in the Thread Tools at the top.


----------

